# Tunnels that aren't tunnels - ideas sought



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

As I'm sure none of you are aware, I'm building a modular layout where there is a scenic divider between each module. There are holes in the divider to allow the trains to pass through, and one of the primary ideas I'd had on how to sort of distract the eye from them or disguise them has, apparently, fallen through. Here are the ones I'm already planning to use, but I have [fourteen?] of these to cover up and I don't want to use the same technique too often, and other techniques won't be suitable everywhere.


Tunnel Entrance
Hatch Chile Festival Banner
False Building Front
Trees
Signal Bridge (anyone know someone that makes these in N?)

Anyone have any good additions? If you want to see the area, go into Google Maps and look for Truth or Consequences, NM and Hatch, NM, and my trains will be running through the region between them.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

There are clever and creative ways to do these scenic dividers, but if you have 14 such 'portals' (between every module?) I'm inclined to think that you're overdoing this technique. Is every module going to be a 'window box' kind of scene? I think it would work better to have most module junctions flow together with open track and compatible scenic features, and use the dividers more sparingly. Just my thoughts.

Can you tell us more about your module sizes and configurations?


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Ace said:


> There are clever and creative ways to do these scenic dividers, but if you have 14 such 'portals' (between every module?) I'm inclined to think that you're overdoing this technique. Is every module going to be a 'window box' kind of scene? I think it would work better to have most module junctions flow together with open track and compatible scenic features, and use the dividers more sparingly. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Can you tell us more about your module sizes and configurations?


Heh. No, a total of fourteen places where I need such concealment. There are seven sets of holes where the train moves through the dividers, and I want to conceal both sides of each hole, so, fourteen. 

The modules are 2'x4' and arranged to make a 4'x8' layout (they can't function alone). Each module has a 2' and a 4' backdrop, separating the layout, visually, into four separate areas. The original idea being that each module represents a different town, and its industries, along a line.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

OK, seven divisions between all the modules. I can't quite picture how the tracks run through seven dividers on four 2x4 modules grouped to make 4x8 total layout size. It would be interesting to see this drawn up with SCARM and 3-D views.

I like the idea of modules to make a layout which can be moved.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Overpass*



Ko Improbable said:


> As I'm sure none of you are aware, I'm building a modular layout where there is a scenic divider between each module. There are holes in the divider to allow the trains to pass through, and one of the primary ideas I'd had on how to sort of distract the eye from them or disguise them has, apparently, fallen through. Here are the ones I'm already planning to use, but I have [fourteen?] of these to cover up and I don't want to use the same technique too often, and other techniques won't be suitable everywhere.
> 
> 
> Tunnel Entrance
> ...


 How about a highway overpass? 

Bachman makes a plastic signal bridge in N-scale. Gold Metal Models offers brass girder sections which might be used to build a stronger, more resilient signal bridge. 

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Ace said:


> OK, seven divisions between all the modules. I can't quite picture how the tracks run through seven dividers on four 2x4 modules grouped to make 4x8 total layout size. It would be interesting to see this drawn up with SCARM and 3-D views.
> 
> I like the idea of modules to make a layout which can be moved.


No, no. Picture the four 2x4 modules in your head, grouped together into a 4x8 rectangle. On each module, one long side and one short side has a 12" high piece of backdrop, effectively making for division of that 4x8 rectangle down the long center and the short center.

(I think I added the picture right)
The rails in the picture are color coded to indicate which module they're in. See how, going from the green to orange, there are three places where the tracks move through the divider. All three points, on both sides of that divider, are going to "need" to be obscured, making six points to be obscured.

Yes, the layout was not only designed to be moved, it was actually designed to be expanded, as well.

As for signal bridges, I was searching for companies that make them in N, and found a few that, allegedly, make them, but don't seem to be making them right now, because everyone is out of stock. As a result, I've decided to make my own. Mine will be a bit more simplistic than is common in the real world.

I did think of the road bridge, and will probably put at least one in, likely at that point between the green and blue modules, on the blue side.

I'm also probably going to make a pedestrian/bicycle bridge, which will drive me batty making railing that not only isn't too big, but also looks like it'll do the job.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A tried and true favorite is the track disappearing between buildings that have one of those connecting structures between them. You could also conceal it with silos.
I believe you could vary like elements enough to work by using bridges, for example, running at different angles. Do a couple of them for the kiddies, say going through a clown's or lion's mouth or into a doll house. You could even make an entire section as a tunnel, maybe with lights inside and peep holes to see the trains passing.
There's more, running under a container transfer crane, going through a big train wreck, etc,etc.........

Didn't Bachmann make N scale signal bridges at some point?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The important thing isn't that you need variety in the type of solution, but that you need variety in the implementation. Bridges, buildings, and scenery (hills, underbrush, and trees), are all tried and true methods of doing it, but you need to be creative so that the combination of elements is never the same twice. If you are successful in this, no one but you is going to notice the number of times your trains vanish into the woods, or between buildings, etc.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for showing the track plan. The modules are a great idea for a portable expandable layout that can be configured different ways.

I just discovered your post with actual construction photos here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=130337


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Double sided disguises*



Ko Improbable said:


> Heh. No, a total of fourteen places where I need such concealment. There are seven sets of holes where the train moves through the dividers, and I want to conceal both sides of each hole, so, fourteen.
> 
> The modules are 2'x4' and arranged to make a 4'x8' layout (they can't function alone). Each module has a 2' and a 4' backdrop, separating the layout, visually, into four separate areas. The original idea being that each module represents a different town, and its industries, along a line.


Ko Improbable;

Since you have seven holes to disguise, and you want to disguise both sides, here's a suggestion. You could model 1/2 of a bridge on each side of the divider. If you used a mirror against each side of the actual divider, the bridge would look complete from either side. A mini backdrop might be a substitute for the mirror. If you go with mirrors, use front surface mirrors, if you can. They wont reflect a "gap" between the mirror and the inside edge of the 1/2 bridge. Front surface mirrors have the silver on their front surface, hence the name. Normal mirrors have the silver on the back, and you look through the glass to see the reflection on the silver surface. To test which is which, hold a pencil eraser against the mirror. If there is an apparent "gap" between the pencil and the reflection you have a normal (rear surface) mirror. On a front surface type the pencil and reflection would touch each other. I used this trick on my layout. Where a stream goes into the backdrop, I built 1/2 of a small, wooden, foot bridge; right up against a front surface mirror. Viewing the scene from the aisle, it looks like a whole bridge, crossing over a longer stream.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

